# Whats your are your fav. Dubstep Songs?



## pandavova (Sep 1, 2017)

I need some recommendations, hearing only this playlist isn't enough...


(Too dumb to write: "What are your fav. Dubstep Songs?")


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 1, 2017)

Gimme an example of the type of dubstep you like!(basically send me a link of one you like) i might be able to hook you onto some new ones


----------



## pandavova (Sep 1, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Gimme an example of the type of dubstep you like!(basically send me a link of one you like) i might be able to hook you onto some new ones


I think i take everything, it just shouldn't be too old (very bad sound or something like that)
EDIT: Post something you like the most, maybe i learn a new type


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 1, 2017)

pandavova said:


> I think i take everything, it just shouldn't be too old (very bad sound or something like that)
> EDIT: Post something you like the most, maybe i learn a new type



Here is one dubstep that i am fond of these days:



Since you wanna try something new, then i recommend checking out the ones below and see if you like any of them: ( the genres below consist of trance,house,club etc..)















I have got a few more but i cant post them untill someone else posts after me. 

So welp check em out and let me now if you like any of them


----------



## pandavova (Sep 1, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Here is one dubstep that i am fond of these days:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you just really put Dardue Sandstorm, Bangarang and TSUNAMI here? xD
(These are like very popular and i thought of some not that known songs xDDD)
EDIT: And i dont know if you saw, but there is a playlist link in my first post.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 1, 2017)

pandavova said:


> Did you just really put Dardue Sandstorm, Bangarang and TSUNAMI here? xD
> (These are like very popular and i thought of some not that known songs xDDD)



Haha wow not many people remember the legends like Darude these days. Him and Faithless are old school af lol.













There are a few more which i also like. If you liked any of the ones above then let me now haha.

 I have a few more songs that i like which are like the ones above. (i will add them if you want later, when i wake up)

Oh and Sash and 9pm are also old school af too.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Oh and your playlist gives me an error for some reason


----------



## pandavova (Sep 1, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Haha wow not many people remember the legends like Darude these days. Him and Faithless are old school af lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Insomnia and Sash? Do you send me some 90s cd here? xD (These are all good songs, i like 90s too, but its not Dubstep  )
Yeah 9pm is very nice, i think for my age i just knowing to much classic songs xD

EDIT: (playlist) Fixed


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 1, 2017)

pandavova said:


> Yeah 9pm is very nice, i think for my age i just knowing to much classic songs xD



Yeah they arent dubstep lol and yeah man great, too see another person who appreciates insomnia haha.

Edit: What do you think of this one?



Also i just checked out that playlist. OMG  4x 7hr playlists (you must have heard ALL dubstep music by now haha xD)


----------



## pandavova (Sep 1, 2017)

Some of my favs  Im sure you know some 

_________________________



Abu_Senpai said:


> Yeah they arent dubstep lol and yeah man great, too see another person who appreciates insomnia haha.
> 
> Edit: What do you think of this one?
> 
> ...



Yeah, i heard pretty much all, have all these 7h files on my phone, sometimes i just press random into them 

(Im more a Guy that likes the songs from Need For Speed Underground 2,

really like this one in particular  <3


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 1, 2017)

FUCK YES! Zombienation and Captain jack = my childhood xD

Have you heard of Bass-hunter before? i like his music.

Here are some more old school songs. But they are not dubstep, yet i love them!

"nu mă, nu mă iei"









Man 90s music was the shit. (oh wait the 80s was awesome too!)

Talking about the 90s, man NWA and the East vs West coast created some legendary songs!

I am more of a midnight Club guy rather than NFS!


----------



## pandavova (Sep 1, 2017)

Blue from Eiffel 2 times xD I like it too 
Of course i know Dragostea Din Tei as a russian 
Daft Punk makes nice Songs to 

Bass-hunter? Maybe i heard of it, im googleing right now (Forgot his name xD)
YESSSSSS I LOVE THIS GUY TOO





One of my favs <3


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 1, 2017)

pandavova said:


> Blue from Eiffel 2 times xD I like it too
> Of course i know Dragostea Din Tei as a russian
> Daft Punk makes nice Songs to
> 
> Bass-hunter? Maybe i heard of it, im googleing right now



Basshunters 2 best songs in my opinion were the following:


----------



## pandavova (Sep 1, 2017)

These are good too 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Background story: I know about Basshunter from this Flipnote, it was one of my favs backdays!


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 1, 2017)

pandavova said:


> These are good too



I personally am into ALL music genres from hardcore rock to soppy love songs haha so i can connect with most music enthusiasts

If this thread has taught me one thing, it would be that....YOU have good taste in music!


----------



## pandavova (Sep 1, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> I personally am into ALL music genres from hardcore rock to soppy love songs haha so i can connect with most music enthusiasts
> 
> If this thread has taught me one thing, it would be that....YOU have good taste in music!


Same goes for me, you have a good taste in music too


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 1, 2017)

pandavova said:


> These are good too
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Background story: I know about Basshunter from this Flipnote, it was one of my favs backdays!




LOl i forgot about this song of his! thanks for linking me to it. Haha and you learnt about Basshunter from Flipnote lol xD


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Sep 1, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> "nu mă, nu mă iei"


You know Romanian? Woah, I'm not alone.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



pandavova said:


> I need some recommendations, hearing only this playlist isn't enough...
> 
> 
> (Too dumb to write: "What are your fav. Dubstep Songs?")


Yeah... No. I hate that it became a stereotype that it always stops the charm of the music and it just HAS to build up into a drop. Why can't you just go straight to it, if it's THAT necessary?!


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 1, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> You know Romanian? Woah, I'm not alone.



Nope unfortunately i do not now Romanian. (oh and those words were lyrics from that song i linked above)

But because i listen to English,Japanese,Chinese,Arabic,Indian,Romanian,Vietnamese,Latin music. i have picked up on a few things lol.

@pandavova 

Have you heard this one? it is a classic in my books


----------



## sp3off (Sep 1, 2017)

Downlink and Twofold - Darkside (Original Mix)


WARNING tho, this IS dubstep, but an hardcore one. (bass boost and your ears are destroyed)


----------



## pandavova (Sep 1, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Nope unfortunately i do not now Romanian. (oh and those words were lyrics from that song i linked above)
> 
> But because i listen to English,Japanese,Chinese,Arabic,Indian,Romanian,Vietnamese,Latin music. i have picked up on a few things lol.
> 
> ...



I could send you more the 3 CDs with songs like this, cause its very good 90s music.
And yes i forgot this one, its one of my favs too... (There are so many xD)



Abu_Senpai said:


> I personally am into ALL music genres from hardcore rock to soppy love songs


And you prob. like Linkin Park, right?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sp3off said:


> Downlink and Twofold - Darkside (Original Mix)
> 
> 
> WARNING tho, this IS dubstep, but an hardcore one. (bass boost and your ears are destroyed)



Lol that is bass boosted? Using *Skullcandy Crusher Wireless ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
thats nothing lol
*
(Yeah, its a good song, i will download it, thx )


----------



## sp3off (Sep 1, 2017)

pandavova said:


> (Yeah, its a good song, i will download it, thx )



Lol no this is not bass boosted, i said if you wanted to bass boost it, your ears would have been destroyed. and haha no probs.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 1, 2017)

pandavova said:


> I could send you more the 3 CDs with songs like this, cause its very good 90s music.
> And yes i forgot this one, its one of my favs too... (There are so many xD)
> 
> 
> And you prob. like Linkin Park, right?



Yeah sure send me the 3CDs. I ALWAYS am down for finding more good music!

And LOL when i clicked that linkin Park tag, it took me to Rick Roll never gonna give you LOL ! Xp

But YES! i love both Linkin Park and Rick Astley Never gonna give you up!

I love this one too:



BABY DONT HURT ME NO MORE!


----------



## pandavova (Sep 1, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Yeah sure send me the 3CDs. I ALWAYS am down for finding more good music!
> 
> And LOL when i clicked that linkin Park tag, it took me to Rick Roll never gonna give you LOL ! Xp
> 
> ...



Yeah i know, thats called a Rickroll 
I will prepare the CDs and send you a PN


----------



## sp3off (Sep 1, 2017)

WE'RE NO STRANGERS TO LOOOOOOOOVE. YOU KNOW THE RULES AND SO DO I !

rickrolled the temp. how wonderful this is.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 1, 2017)

pandavova said:


> Yeah i know, thats called a Rickroll
> I will prepare the CDs and send you a PN



That is the first and last time anyone rickrolls me!


----------



## sp3off (Sep 1, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> That is the first and last time anyone rickrolls me!



Just above you (づ◔ ͜ʖ◔)づ

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sp3off said:


> Just above you (づ◔ ͜ʖ◔)づ



Maybe I should rename my account Shadix Astley, will be wonderful.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 1, 2017)

@pandavova 
Well, it is 2am on Eid morning. 

So i better get to bed ASAP.

But, before i go... let me leave you with some more 90s bangers!





Anyone Remember Dj Tiesto?





Ciao


----------



## sp3off (Sep 1, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> snip



Mabrouk Eid el Kebir my friend !

+ I do remember of Kaskade, It is you and me in love (if I'm not mistaken)


----------



## pandavova (Sep 1, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> @pandavova
> Well, it is 2am on Eid morning.
> 
> So i better get to bed ASAP.
> ...



Good Night, i need to wake up in 3h  lol


----------



## sp3off (Sep 1, 2017)

It's 3:11 am in France duhhh


----------



## pandavova (Sep 1, 2017)

sp3off said:


> It's 3:11 am in France duhhh


Yeah the same, im living in germany


----------



## sp3off (Sep 1, 2017)

@pandavova I think I've saw you somewhere in Github tho.

EDIT : Ah, gute nacht !


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 1, 2017)

sp3off said:


> Mabrouk Eid el Kebir my friend !
> 
> + I do remember of Kaskade, It is you and me in love (if I'm not mistaken)



Thanks! and that name you just name dropped "Kaskade" why do i feel as if, i have heard of him before. Hmmm, i will research him when i can and see if i can find a song of his that i am into thanks again and goodnight!



pandavova said:


> Good Night, i need to wake up in 3h  lol



Work? or school? either ways time to sleep lol


----------



## sp3off (Sep 1, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> snip



Ahah, maybe if I show you this you might remember.


And no problem.


----------



## pandavova (Sep 1, 2017)

sp3off said:


> @pandavova I think I've saw you somewhere in Github tho.
> 
> EDIT : Ah, gute nacht !


Gute Nacht 
(Maybe... ntrboot stuff? posted there somethings)



Abu_Senpai said:


> Thanks! and that name you just dropped "Kaskade" why do i feel as if, i have heard of him before. Hmmm, i will research him when i can and see if i can find a song of his that i am into thanks again and goodnight!
> 
> Work? or school? either ways time to sleep lol x


School ._.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sp3off said:


>



I can remember it


----------



## sp3off (Sep 1, 2017)

pandavova said:


> Gute Nacht
> (Maybe... ntrboot stuff? posted there somethings)
> 
> 
> School ._.



School is in 3 days for us --'

And yeah, I also posted something, we talked about R4.dat file structure.

(P.S = I am ShadixAced at Github xD)


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 1, 2017)

Vaporwave is so much better.


----------



## pandavova (Sep 1, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Vaporwave is so much better.


Isn't it dead?


(Im using bad memes ._.)


----------



## sp3off (Sep 1, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Vaporwave is so much better.



The a e s t h e t i c s of Anne Frank's 420 computer is in your head.


----------



## pandavova (Sep 1, 2017)

sp3off said:


> School is in 3 days for us --'
> 
> And yeah, I also posted something, we talked about R4.dat file structure.
> 
> (P.S = I am ShadixAced at Github xD)


Well... The world is small  (Yeah i remeber what we talked about )


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 1, 2017)

pandavova said:


> Isn't it dead?
> 
> 
> (Im using bad memes ._.)



Vaporwave is not a meme.


----------



## pandavova (Sep 1, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Vaporwave is not a meme.


But i think you getting what im trying to say...


----------



## sp3off (Sep 1, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Vaporwave is not a meme.



Thanks to Luxury Elite and chopped/screwed music, Vaporwave feels relaxing.

P.S = My favorite vaporwave music is Teen Pregnancy - Blank Banshee or I also have Corp. vith CVLTVRE (do not remember the name of it though)

EDIT : This


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 1, 2017)

sp3off said:


> Thanks to Luxury Elite and chopped/screwed music, Vaporwave feels relaxing.
> 
> P.S = My favorite vaporwave music is Teen Pregnancy - Blank Banshee or I also have Corp. vith CVLTVRE (do not remember the name of it though)
> 
> EDIT : This



Nothing beats HOME.


----------



## sp3off (Sep 1, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Nothing beats HOME.




Haha I do remember that song thanks to "simpsonwave"


----------

